# bump with hole in it



## wicked4life (May 14, 2010)

Hi we rescued a bulldog about a week ago, found a lump on his hind quarters which I thought was a cyst, about the size of a quarter and we were able to move it around. We brought him to the vet for a heartworm test and the vet looked at the bump and thought the same thing that it was possibly a cyst. Today I shaved the area and discovered a hole with hair growing out of it, I pulled the hair out and noticed a very small amount of puss, anyone ever seen anything like this. We are going to the vet in 1 hour from now, thought I would post this.


----------



## JohnJ (Jul 7, 2011)

Welcome to the Bulldog world! Skin issues seem to be the norm. Anyway, here's a pretty good run down of cause, symptoms etc.
Sorry I can't be of more help. http://www.peteducation.com/article.cfm?c=2+1593&aid=424


----------



## wicked4life (May 14, 2010)

Thanks John, much appreciated, I just got back from the vet, he said possibly a dermoid.


----------

